# Most popular release style for target archery



## hollywood88

i prefer a brass 2 finger zenith, but as whith everything archery this comes down to personal preference.


----------



## x-hunta

The majority will be shooting either a hinge of thumb release. FITA you will most likely see more hinges whereas field probably a few more thumb releases. Shoot what you like best, the chocolate addiction would be fine for all aspects. People complain that some releases are too loud for hunting, I cal BS on that, no louder than your bow. Shoot whatever works the best in all conditions.


----------



## WhitBri

I have thought that a thumb would work better due to the wind being a factor. On a windy day I've thought it nice to have a little more control of when the release fires. I do like my chocolate but also like aspects of my solution. Guess I may have to pony up the money and buy another hinge without a safety and shoot that for a while. 
Is there a three finger hinge and 3 finger thumb release that would be similar enough in shape that I would be able to switch between the two without seeing a difference in anchor, and poi.
My chocolate and solution are two completely different sizes which changes my anchor slightly.


----------



## DMAX1518

Check the Stan release line up. I think they have a hinge and thumb trigger that are pretty close.


----------



## pat13b

How about the Stan Element. I don't have one but reading good things about them.

-pat13b


----------



## WhitBri

Element is a resistence release, I've been there and think there are more accurate releases out there for target, great training tool but wouldn't use one in a tournement as they are very picky on form, etc. field may be tough with one


----------



## Kade

The most popular style is the one they shoot best. Lots of people shoot a button because of the wind. But for me it doesn't matter I shoot what I'm shooting at the time wind or no wind, field or FITA. The top 3 guys in the world FITA wise Rodger shoots a trigger during competition, Reo shoots a hinge ALWAYS, and Braden just went back to a hinge this year which is what he shoots best and shot when he was shooting his best. 

Field shooters it's about even thumb trigger vs hinge although most of the people I shoot with most times it's probably 80% hinge shooters. I shot nothing but a hinge for the past 5-6 years or more and I just switched to a trigger because I shoot it better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM

Find a release you like and shoot well.... Then shoot it!

The arrow has no idea how long or far it is flying... It is all about execution.... Just saying.....


----------



## itsme

huh...........that sounds like the words of a world class archer turned golfer...........just sayin, LOL


DarrinM said:


> Find a release you like and shoot well.... Then shoot it!
> 
> The arrow has no idea how long or far it is flying... It is all about execution.... Just saying.....


----------



## carlosii

itsme said:


> huh...........that sounds like the words of a world class archer turned golfer...........just sayin, LOL


:thumbs_up i was thinkin' the same thing. things must be slow on the back nine if he's trollin' here on AT.


----------



## DarrinM

May not shoot muchbut still read and keep up with my old peeps.....


----------



## bowaholic77

carlosii said:


> :thumbs_up i was thinkin' the same thing. things must be slow on the back nine if he's trollin' here on AT.


Its the weather. Weeks of rain, Eathquakes and now tornado's have forced him from the course!


----------



## DarrinM

itsme said:


> huh...........that sounds like the words of a world class archer turned golfer...........just sayin, LOL





carlosii said:


> :thumbs_up i was thinkin' the same thing. things must be slow on the back nine if he's trollin' here on AT.






bowaholic77 said:


> Its the weather. Weeks of rain, Eathquakes and now tornado's have forced him from the course!


Exactly!

Back to Naples next week thank God!


----------



## nock tune

Stan SX2.....Me Likey


----------

